# Liars on the GSD Ped Database



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've been looking at getting myself a new pup and had enquired about a couple on there. I haven't ever spent much time on there and had for some reason believed a lot of the stuff on there was pretty much above board.

Lo and behold, when I start asking pertinent questions about registration etc, the dog's name changes, the picture too maybe. Is this usual kind of activity on there? What a crock of shit !


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Is that a surprise? Remember this dog with his SV hip rating   

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=607349

Oh it was too much fun over there........

and no I do NOT have him bookmarked! I just remembered "sherk" My husband is a lot prettier than this guy even if he does not hold the patent to napalm.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Is that a surprise? Remember this dog with his SV hip rating
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=607349
> 
> Oh it was too much fun over there........


 
Thanks for reminding me :lol:.

In short, that board isn't really worth a visit then is it, never mind an enquiry?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

What a joke that site is


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just curious Maggie, your going to get another GSD? Is there a learning curve here?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Thanks for reminding me :lol:.
> 
> In short, that board isn't really worth a visit then is it, never mind an enquiry?


There is alot of rejects I guess is a politically correct way of putting it. But actually there are alot of WDF members on there that are on here a good bit laying all jokes aside and being serious. So there is good people and dogs / pups to be purchased on there you just got to weed through the liars just like any other forum or database. At least on the mali and dutchie side of it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just curious Maggie, your going to get another GSD? Is there a learning curve here?


 
I'm torn in two Don, the health issues scare me due to past/current experience, it's either that or a mal...might even go for a mal yet, but would prefer a gsd if I can find a healthy enough one. If I chicken out, it'll be another jrt probably, dutchies are too ugly for my liking and border collies a tad too compliant Lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> There is alot of rejects I guess is a politically correct way of putting it. But actually there are alot of WDF members on there that are on here a good bit laying all jokes aside and being serious. So there is good people and dogs / pups to be purchased on there you just got to weed through the liars just like any other forum or database. At least on the mali and dutchie side of it.


Well, I had kind of noticed that the breeders advertising puppies on a working dog board here weren't advertising on the ped database, kind of speaks for itself I suppose.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Had meant to add in my post that my interest is limited to only those dogs currently resident in the UK, import law is a real problem for importing a pup here, can't get one under eight odd months old.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When you come this summer for your walkabout in the US, I will get you a pup.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When you come this summer for your walkabout in the US, I will get you a pup.


Thanks Jeff, but if that happened, he would have to sit in quarantine for six months. And if he had a pet passport, c/w rabies jab he would still need an interval of six months post rabies jab and testing clear (another month), makes puppyhood gone. Can't import a young puppy into the UK.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maggie; Check out Working Dog EU http://www.working-dog.eu/

If you aren't a member, it's easy to join, & basic membership is free. You can look for GSD litters born in the UK on this page:
http://www.working-dog.eu/zucht_ansehen.php?Rasse=2&land=48&searchterm=

The thing about PedigreeDataBase is the Pedigree Service is on the honor system, same as anywhere else, so garbage in, garbage out. You must take everything with a grain of salt, but I guess they are as good a resource as any, if you are going to rely on internet classifieds when it comes to looking for dogs for sale. Personally I wouldn't, but to each their own. 

If I were in your shoes, I wouldn't rely on any publication or internet service, unless I was very familiar with it and trusted the members. I would talk to my working dog friends at the various local working dog clubs, find out through them what's available for sale and worth looking at.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Maggie,

Check out Louise Jollyman and Brimwylf. I believe she may have some insight into what is available in the UK. http://brimwylf.com.

T


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well Maggie, the thing about PDB is...it's full of bullshit and liars, and then there are the decent people. Basically, since you're only looking in the UK it's going to limit you big time anyway. You have some of the big name kennels on PDB (like Anrebri, Jinopo, etc from Czech) and then the "I need to get rid of this litter of pet quality puppies and the great-great-grandfather has a SchH1 title so they're working dogs" type.

But...isn't Gary Garner (sp, sorry if I butchered it) in the UK? How about asking him? Xena seems pretty healthy and didn't he show pictures of her quite old father earlier this year? I bet he might know where to set you up with a good GSD.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great point Ashley.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Well Maggie, the thing about PDB is...it's full of bullshit and liars, and then there are the decent people. Basically, since you're only looking in the UK it's going to limit you big time anyway. You have some of the big name kennels on PDB (like Anrebri, Jinopo, etc from Czech) and then the "I need to get rid of this litter of pet quality puppies and the great-great-grandfather has a SchH1 title so they're working dogs" type.
> 
> But...isn't Gary Garner (sp, sorry if I butchered it) in the UK? How about asking him? Xena seems pretty healthy and didn't he show pictures of her quite old father earlier this year? I bet he might know where to set you up with a good GSD.


I agree, i think he bought xena in the UK he should be able to give you some help. I think he doesn't want to breed xena so that she doesn't stop looking so young:-k


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> But...isn't Gary Garner (sp, sorry if I butchered it) in the UK? How about asking him? Xena seems pretty healthy and didn't he show pictures of her quite old father earlier this year? I bet he might know where to set you up with a good GSD.


Best advise, contact Gary Garner, Ashley is right.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Check out Louise Jollyman and Brimwylf. I believe she may have some insight into what is available in the UK. http://brimwylf.com.
> 
> T


You being poetic Terrasita ? :grin:

Thanks


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the contribution folks, I agree word of mouth is always much better, I will get back out into circulation.

I actually have my eye on one breeding at the moment, if nothing comes of that, I will pester Gary Garner and a couple of others I know who maybe in the know.


----------

